

Ask HN: Should aspiring entrepreneurs to go to lots of events? - hoodoof

Pitch-offs, networking, meetups, masterminds, Xathons etc etc.<p>Is this the path to success for an aspiring entrepreneur?
======
Communitivity
No, at least based on what I've heard (I have not succeeded as an entrepreneur
yet). Instead, find a problem that scratches a personal itch and is big enough
to impact the country, or ideally the world. Then iterate in quick cycles,
with customer feedback at each cycle. Eric Ries' 'The Lean Startup' is
recommended by many. The meetups can help you get word out about your product,
but so can social media, for a lot less.

